# External Windscreen Cover



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Me Again!! There will be many more to come...

Does anyone know where I can get a External Silver screen Cover for A Citreon Dispatch Latest model (2008)

Taylormade just said No! 

Brian


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't get one from Outdoor bits if it's anything like there Merc ones! :evil:


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*External Screen*

 
Try "Silverproducts" thet beable to help. Tel: 07921 650 233

Paul


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*External covers*

  

Sorry about the spellings, had an early morning!

Try "silverproducts" they may be able to help.

Tel: 07921 650 233

Paul


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

*Silver screen Were can I get One?*

I'm still trying to find a Silver Screen External prefered.
For A Citroen Dispatch (2008)
I've tried Silver products, Taylor Made, Silver Screens, and a few others but no one seems to be able to help.

Nu-Venture (Ours) and the new Romahome use these base vehicles so there should be some sort of market for them..
Would have tried looking at the romahome user site, but you need to be a member.

The only other thing I can think of is adapting one from a differnt vehicle!
Anyone good with a sewing Machine lol.

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

How about Van Comfort? I believe that if they don't have something as stock they will quote you for a special order.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Silver screen Were can I get One?*



BJNorris said:


> The only other thing I can think of is adapting one from a differnt vehicle!
> Anyone good with a sewing Machine lol.
> Brian & Lorraine


It wouldn't be too difficult - and you could buy a second hand one quite cheaply (off here with any luck) rather than hack at a brand new one.

Suggest using a "Leather" needle in the sewing machine. They are much stronger and have an oval profile so they force the threads apart and make the sewing much easier on the machine (and you  ).

They also have a deeper thread flute, so the thread is less likely to snap when you come to a thicker bit.

(Makes me sound like an expert - but you have Mrs Zeb to thank for the info. :roll: )

Dave


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess I'll have to find wich one of them is nearest to the size & shape of my van first... Watch out everyone when I come to the next rally, I'll be wanting to line up your covers againt my van!!

Brian


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

At Last I've got one. (Silver Screen) That is!

Thanks "Friant" for suggesting Van Comfort.

I was a bit lucky as he had had one made for a customer and a template.
However the customer had measured the outside rather than the inside.
So they had the template that they could not use. It was only a few cm bigger on the front the two sides fitted perfect and made no difference to me whatsoever. What's more I got it at a reduced price of £57 inc postage.
Excellent quality (Isomatten) and great customer service from Van Comforts.

Now what else can I buy for Boomba!!!

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## 126284 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a silverscreen which fitted my Swift 530L Sundance
It does not fit my new Swift Bolero ,windscreen angle is too acute.

Barry Wilkins


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

J&M Designs who make "Silverscreens" may possibly make you one up (they advertise in mags and go to shows)


----------

